# TUG2.com database connectivity issues



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2012)

We have been experiencing intermittent connectivity issues with our TUG2.COM (ie resort ratings/reviews/ads) database, we are currently working on the issue however you can expect the database to be unavailable intermittently until we rectify the problem.

my apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2012)

still experiencing these issues...my apologies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2012)

we believe we have fixed the issue (fingers crossed)...as of right now the tug2.com site is up and running and fully functional.

anyone trying to create a new login, or getting errors logging in should no longer have these issues!

please email me a tug@tug2.net if you are still having any issues.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2012)

spoke too soon....*facepalm


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2012)

fingers crossed this time!

please go try to bang on the tug2.com server and see if we can get any more errors!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 11, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> fingers crossed this time!
> 
> please go try to bang on the tug2.com server and see if we can get any more errors!



got in with no problems.


----------



## gcole (Feb 11, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> fingers crossed this time!
> 
> please go try to bang on the tug2.com server and see if we can get any more errors!



Nice work. I hate it when this happens on the weekends. Atleast it is not 3 AM. That is usually my luck


----------



## ronparise (Feb 11, 2012)

gcole said:


> Nice work. I hate it when this happens on the weekends. Atleast it is not 3 AM. That is usually my luck



Im in..and able to search the classifieds


----------

